# ما هي مجالات الإبداع في هندسة البترول؟؟



## BOYKA (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *​
هذا أول موضوع لي في المنتدى وأرجو منكم التجاوب

عندي استفسار بسيط من أهل الخبرة

ما هي مجالات الإبداع في هندسة البترول؟؟

جزاكم الله خيراً​


----------

